# How often to change T5 bulbs?



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

I have 2 10,000k T5 bulbs on my tank. They are probably at least 6 months old. How often should they be replaced?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

The last time I asked that question most replies were close to or at 10 months.
Something about the coating breaking down on the inside of the bulb and changing
the quality of the light given to the worst/less correct spectrum.
I find that those answers which said it don't matter..they had multiple tanks to buy
bulbs for. You can convince yourself of anything that you think you need to.
Problem is...which side is doing that ?


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you for the reply. What do you know about the coralife bulbs made for plants? I'm using the 10,000k but open to another bulb for better plant growth.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i've always been told 6-9 months. i try to be at six months if i can, my thinking being that if i can stay ahead of the break-down, my plants will remain healthier.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

If they are just standard 10000k bulbs, pick any manufacturer other than Coralife. You can replace bulbs as much or as little as you like. It is a personal pref. If you see a decline in how your plants grow change them. I know some that have gone over 2yrs and still going.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have Sea World T5HO bulbs that are over 2 years old and my plants are pearling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCharm (Jan 20, 2014)

I replace them when they go out lol 
usually around 6 month to a year
ZooMed bulb


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

10-12 months is usually the norm from manufacturers. Take that with a grain of salt, though as YMMV. There will be a shift in the spectrum (as noted above), but not too crazy.

I usually give them a year before changing them, personally. The lamps that get replaced go into a box in the garage in case I ever need one in an emergency. IME, after about a year, I start to get algae to stick around a little bit more than usual so that's when I change them.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

From what I have been able to find online, when I was researching T5HO bulbs a few years back, is as soon as you turn the bulb on it will start to lose strength. The pros replace their bulbs around every 4 months, but that does not mean you have too!! Personally I have some bulbs that are nearing 3 years of age, yeah that's a bit excessive but up until recently they have worked amazingly. Now I can tell it is time to replace them because the plants in the back of my aquarium (I've two fixtures one in front and one in back six bulbs in all) do not have as deep of color as they should and I am able to notice. 

Since this question is more about matter of opinion, here's my opinion; replace the bulbs when they burn out, or when you feel like it.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

dcutl002 said:


> I have Sea World T5HO bulbs that are over 2 years old and my plants are pearling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Still going strong years later. I have 2 bulbs and alternate keeping them on 1 at a time.


----------

